# please help



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

wellington (new zealand) city counclil are planing a cull of the citys wild pigeons, there are much beeter and more efective ways of controling the wild city birds and they have been made aware of this, please 
sign the partition

http://www.wellington.govt.nz/haveyo.../ep/details/20

the more names the better


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The link doesn't work.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pls see the original thread by this poster. The first post has the correct link.

Closing this one as there is an ongoing thread on the same petition

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24597

John


----------

